# GA rescues? Can anyone help in this process?



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi-
I am going to try to contact this shelter (Officer Hughes) first thing in the AM. I have sent an email indicating my interest to all email addresses. Not sure how this would work, but I would pay whatever fees there are to get her pulled and transported. Can someone help on that end? I was initially looking for a male but this girl is screaming to me. It is really strange because usually I see a female and go by it thinking two females will never work. If they are both spayed and of similar temperaments (kennel description says she is calm), I'm willing to go for it. Please call me at (978)-372-2231 or (978) 390-5484 if you can help. I usually don't get to a computer until nighttime except for Thursdays and Sunday afternoons, when I am available to go on earlier. Thanks for any info and assistance!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Are you with any of the rescue in MA? Have you had a home visit done by anyone? Do you have a back up plan if the two females do not work out?

Most rescues (or individuals) will not assist with a long distance private adoptionunless a home visit has been done by another reputable rescue. 

Also, you can not always trust a shelter evaluation. Dogs act very different in the shelter then from how they may act after settling into a home environment. You need to have a back up plan in case the two dogs do not get along.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momAre you with any of the rescue in MA? Have you had a home visit done by anyone? Do you have a back up plan if the two females do not work out?
> 
> Most rescues (or individuals) will not assist with a long distance private adoption unless a home visit has been done by another reputable rescue.
> 
> Also, you can not always trust a shelter evaluation. Dogs act very different in the shelter then from how they may act after settling into a home environment. You need to have a back up plan in case the two dogs do not get along.


All of this is very very good information. Officer Hughes is really good to work with rescues, but will in no way be able to tell you if this dog will fit into your family. Another thing you must consider, is this is GA. What if the dog is HW positive? You never know the health of a dog from this shelter and most until you have adopted it and had it vetted. Are you prepared to take on the financial responsibility of making sure the dog gets all the vet care he or she may need? I would never try to discourage anyone willing to adopt a dog from a shelter. These are things that one must think about when adopting from a shelter. If not the dog could end up right back in the shelter or worse.


----------

